# Australian Arch Grad Thinking of Relocation



## skip (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey

Just wondering if anyone could give me a few hinters on relocating to the US from Oz. Finishing Architectural Masters at end of year and looking to start my career abroad. Any hints of where to start looking? Thinking New York? Early stages yet but any help would be appreciated...or am i dreaming? Also most Architecture firms ask for salary requirement, very unusual for us aussies...what should i suggest?

Cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

E3 for your visa so no great wait or lottery.

For salary look here. Remember to overemphasize your skills, experience and salary -- it's the bs they expect.

You'll probably have to explain to prospective employer what an E3 is, how much it's going to cost them, etc.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A bit unrealistic - you got that right. How about an internship for starters? They may ask for salary requirements but have you gotten to the point of a job offer?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can read about the E-3 visa here. 

An E-3 visa will make it a lot easier, since the employer does not have to petition. As fatbrit pointed out, you should probably explain this when you apply for jobs.


----------

